# Star Wars DVDs richtig teuer



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

Hallo!


habe mal eben bei Amazon geguckt nach den Preis der Sw Trilogie. Egal ob die alten Filme oder neu die wollen für 3 DVDs über 100 Euro haben.
Und warum sind die BluRay Versionen davon günstiger?

Amazon.de: Star Wars

Am liebsten hätte ich ja eine Box mit allen 6 Teilen. Aber würde dann wohl 200 Euro kosten oder was?
Die spinnen wohl!

Selbst die Einzel DVDs bei Amazon sind noch so teuer. 
Star Wars: Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung Einzel-DVD: Amazon.de: Liam Neeson, Ewan McGregor, Natalie Portman, John Williams, George Lucas: Filme & TV
soviel wie 2-3 normale Blurays.

Vielleicht finde ich sie ja im Geschäft irgendwo günstiger.

Edit: "The Complete Saga" habe ich gerade gefunden...Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Mark Hamill, Christopher Lee, Harrison Ford, Ewan McGregor, Carrie Fisher, Natalie Portman, Ian McDiarmid, George Lucas, Irvin Kershner, Richard Marquand: Filme & TV

nur leider habe ich noch keinen BluRay Player.

Warum sind die BluRays da günstiger als normale DVDs?


----------



## Sammla (30. März 2012)

Und ich habe mir gedacht: Verkauf ich meine DVD Boxen rechtzeitig um nicht nachher auf diesen sitzen zu bleiben *und weg damit für 15€* 

Die Preisentwicklung kann ich nun mal so garnicht nachvollziehen. Aber ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass Müller, Media Markt oder Saturn noch ein paar Exemplare rumliegen haben.. Ansonsten hilft ja nachfragen, notfalls anrufen? 

Darfst dann natürlich kein Schnäppchen erwarten, allerdings zahlst du wohl auch nicht die 100€.. krank...


----------



## troppa (30. März 2012)

Für die DVD-Version biste einfach zu spät dran. Noch vor 2-3 Jahren wurden  die Teile für 20€ verramscht, aber jetzt gibts den guten alten "Oldtimer-Zuschlag".



Headcrash schrieb:


> nur leider habe ich noch keinen BluRay Player.



Blöde Frage: Warum nicht? Blu-Ray hat sich schon seit 2 Jahren endgültig durchgesetzt. Und für ca. 100€-120€ gibts doch schon brauchbare Player, teilweise sogar schon mit 3D.


----------



## Sammla (30. März 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Warum nicht? Blu-Ray hat sich schon seit 2 Jahren endgültig durchgesetzt. Und für ca. 100€-120€ gibts doch schon brauchbare Player, teilweise sogar schon mit 3D.



Die Betonung liegt auf "brauchbar".. Ansonsten kriegt man die Standardmodelle schon für 60€... Auch die "brauchbaren" Geräte gibt es immer mal wieder für unter 100€... einfach mal ein bisschen beobachten.
Aber ansonsten stimme ich die voll und ganz zu! Blu-Ray Player sollte langsam schon zur Grundausstatung gehören, zumal diese ja auch Abwärtskompatibel (DvD) sind. Also warum nicht?


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2012)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir echt mal einen anschaffen. Wenn das nämlich auch woanders Gang und Gebe ist das die DVDs teurer sind als Blurays wird es Zeit.


----------

